
Megaprocessor, a micro-processor built large. Very large - ftio
http://megaprocessor.com/
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering why this obviously amazing thing hasn't provoked any
discussion, it's been submitted before.

The major discussion is sufficiently old that comments are closed there now,
but it's here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9755742)

The man himself is there as well.

Here are some other submissions from different sources, with differing amounts
of detail:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12047375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12047375)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12044870)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12004572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12004572)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12003138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12003138)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991897)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11977317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11977317)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11955324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11955324)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11847298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11847298)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11805791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11805791)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11754667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11754667)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11750289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11750289)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11564268](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11564268)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11459225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11459225)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10621309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10621309)

